# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Perspektiva per pune e sapo te diplomuarve ne Shqiperi

## ermata

me gjithe keto tema ne forum desha tju pyes se i mendoni ju;

A KA PERPARESI NJE STUDENT SHQIPTARE QE MBARON NJE SHKOLLE TE LARTE JASHTE SHPIPERISE TE GJEJE NJE PUNE NE SHQIPERI ME SHPEJT DHE ME TE MIRE SE SA NJE STUDENT QE KA MBARRUAR TE NJEJTEN DEGE NE SHQIPERI.SHPRESOJ QE ME KUPTUAT. FLM

                                                    ERMATA

----------

